# Top Local Juices 2017 - Voting for MENTHOL and MINT



## Andre (3/7/17)

Time to start voting. The poll is at the top of the page. Click on the little circle before the juice you want to vote for. You can vote for one juice only. The poll is not visible on Tapatalk I believe - you have to log in on the normal website.

Voting is only open to members who joined before 1 June 2017 (day the nominations started). The system actually works on a period, which might affect members joining a week or so before 1 June 2017 - PM me if you are having trouble voting.

Voting stations close in 14 days. You may change your vote within this period

Juices in alphabetical order.

Links for voting in the other categories:

BREAKFAST
BAKERY
DESSERT
TOBACCO
FRUIT
BEVERAGE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## shabs (3/7/17)

1. Sickboy77 -Blackout



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (3/7/17)

Is blackout allowed since it's not released yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/7/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Is blackout allowed since it's not released yet


Yes, it was cleared with admin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (3/7/17)

1. Sickboy77 blackout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/17)

Hi @shabs and @Derkster_122 

This is now the voting stage!

Nominations were done
If you want to vote, log in with a normal browser and vote in the poll at the top

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derkster_122 (3/7/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @shabs and @Derkster_122
> 
> This is now the voting stage!
> 
> ...


Apologies, wasn't logged in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/7/17)

XXX doing it again!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/17)

Poll closes tomorrow, 17 July 2017, at 14:48. Last chance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

